# Martha Stewart Halloween 2011



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like Martha Stewart is going to have some really cute Halloween party supplies out this year. There will be 2 themes - Elegant Witch and Classic Halloween - each with invitations, bottle labels, cupcake wrappers, treat bags and more. 

It's all for sale on her website already (http://www.eksuccessbrands.com/marthastewartcrafts/productlist.htm?tid=244&page=all). Michael's and JoAnn's Fabric also usually carry a good assortment of her items.


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh Martha, you know me too well! <3


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oooh, I like her color scheme for the witchy products. Thanks for posting the pics, Witchie.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanx for the link!! Love to see her stuff!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this! I've been wondering what Martha had up her sleeve for this year. I like everything!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I love the bottle labels!
My local A.C. Moore craft store was selling a lot of the Martha Stewart things last year.
I'll have to check out mine.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

You're welcome guys! I always love the things she does every year! Last year I even based my party off of one of her designs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. MS always does classy halloween. The only problem I have with her labels is that they look too perfect. I wish they looked more aged. I guess you can get some of that Distressing Ink and doctor them up, but just wish they came that way.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Is there anything besides paper products?


----------



## LadyJackOLantern (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, I love the idea of putting labels on the wine bottles! I might have to try this for this year's Halloween party!


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the pics. MS always does classy halloween. The only problem I have with her labels is that they look too perfect. I wish they looked more aged. I guess you can get some of that Distressing Ink and doctor them up, but just wish they came that way.


I agree! Most of the time I love things to look perfect, but not for Halloween. Have you tried using the distressing ink before? Just wondering if it has an effect on the stickiness of the label after it's been distressed.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

creepyhomemaker said:


> Is there anything besides paper products?


It's mostly paper products. If you click on the link you can see all of the products that she currently offers. You can also find non-paper Martha Stewart products on Grandin Road. http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/martha-stewart-for-grandin-road/


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are some styling products...just can't bring myself to pour more money into the Martha Stewart empire.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Love the wine labels!


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

i love all of it. i hope she does a Halloween craft show this year and it's just her making the crafts and doesn't include celebrities. last year she had that guy from the Mummy movies and it was silly and dumb.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Zombiebxrs said:


> i love all of it. i hope she does a Halloween craft show this year and it's just her making the crafts and doesn't include celebrities. *last year she had that guy from the Mummy movies and it was silly and dumb*.


Oh wasn't that the worst?!? I couldn't even watch the whole thing. She really needs to do better this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm looking to create a grossout effect and saw the MS animated Snake Wreath over on the GrandinRoad site. Has anyone ordered the Snake Wreath? I'm pretty sure it was out last year as well. Curious for feedback. The description says something about movement and hissing....I see they added a video of it but for some reason I can't see it. The audio wasn't working for me either.

http://www.grandinroad.com/martha-s...haven/martha-stewart-for-grandin-road/374058#


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

The hissing sound in the video is pretty good. Other than that, it's just something to shake the wreath to make the snakes move. I think this would actually be pretty easy to build....and even better with a short range motion detector to turn it on. Not sure whether hers is on motion or just keeps running.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Love her stuff; this just gets me so excited for October!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Some really nice stuff - thanks for the photos (I do think pmpknqeen is giving Martha a run for her money over in the Apothecary Jar Label thread though. Martha should get her on the payroll ASAP.  )


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Some really nice stuff - thanks for the photos (I do think pmpknqeen is giving Martha a run for her money over in the Apothecary Jar Label thread though. Martha should get her on the payroll ASAP.  )


haha I think I would agree with you


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw that Pat Catans is carrying some of her paper items this year. Too overpriced for what they are, imo.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh man! Do I love the stickers/stamps/paper punchers she puts out every year. I'm totally addicted!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I just got the elegant witch scene setter and wine labels. I love her themes, they get me started on my crafting projects each season.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought some of the bottle lables at Michaels last weekend. Their Martha display was awesome!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

Very cool bottle and jar labels! I really like the cyanide, arsenic and goblin grog set. We don't have a Michaels around here, but we do have a JoAnns, so I'll have to check the next time I'm there.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like eksuccessbrands.com is having a 20% off Martha Stewart Crafts sale right now. Not sure how long it's going to last, but I bought some stickers and punches.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting - LOVE LOVE LOVE Martha!


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

I love her silhouettes. Thanks for the pics.


----------

